# Credit Cards for Building Credit



## Kaladran (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I have made it safely to the UK (with our pets in tow!) and are starting to settle in. We have opened up our bank account and are now looking towards building up a UK credit history. To this end we are trying to find a good credit card that will accept someone who is new to the UK with 0 UK credit. 

We're currently looking at options on You're So MoneySupermarket but some of them are asking for past UK addresses which is our main stumbling block. We'll probably give one of the companies a call to discuss, but I figured I'd come here for any suggestions first.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Try your own bank if they issue a credit card, because your bank now already 'knows' you (most of the bigger banks offer their own credit card). You don't have to use it; you can apply for a more competitive card later. Applications often ask if you have other cards and, if so, what. if you have a card already, that makes it marginally easier to obtain the next.

The biggest 'address-verifier' used by credit organisations is the electoral register to check that you are who you say you are. As a non-British national, you cannot be on this register so try to get your name (and address) on as many different documents as you can. Council tax is a good one, and is easy to arrange. Also register with your local GP and you will be granted an NHS number addressed to you (this can also add to your proof of address).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2farapart said:


> The biggest 'address-verifier' used by credit organisations is the electoral register to check that you are who you say you are. As a non-British national, you cannot be on this register so try to get your name (and address) on as many different documents as you can.


If the OP is a Canadian, as a Commonwealth citizen they can go on the electoral register.


----------



## Kaladran (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If the OP is a Canadian, as a Commonwealth citizen they can go on the electoral register.



Actually I had it easy with dual Canadian and British citizenship, this is good to know for my wife though we will look at having both out names added. We are still hunting for a permanent home as my work is paying for 2 months housing, so this means we won't register with a GP just yet. Hopefully won't be long though.


----------

